# Viper Alarm System 855 xv 7142v fob



## TreeFrog108 (1 mo ago)

i have an old honda civic 1998 which came with an aftermarket viper alarm system. the brain says 855wv the fob says 7142v

i lost my fob. it fell off my key ring. i was looking for the valet button. i'm not sure i have one. can anyone help me looking at these photos? i'm not sure what the little black box is. could it just be to do with the window smash sensor? 

trying to work out how to program a new fob without a valet button or transmittor on the rear view mirror i saw in some youtube videos. Please help! thanks!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Coming out of a flat, black box should be a cable that terminates in a small button switch. If it's not installed you will have to get one or jump the pins. I have no idea what the pinout is.









Amazon has the switch.









Amazon.com: Directed Electronics Single (1) Momentary Switch with Plug-in Valet Switch Compatible with Viper, Python, Avital, Hornet, Valet, Clifford, Ready Remote : Automotive


Buy Directed Electronics Single (1) Momentary Switch with Plug-in Valet Switch Compatible with Viper, Python, Avital, Hornet, Valet, Clifford, Ready Remote: Remote Starters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

By the way, that wiring under your hood is a mess. I see nearly a dozen clipped-off bare wires. That whole bird's nest needs to be organized. If wiring isn't being used it would be good to disconnect it at the control box. At least tape off the bare wires.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm afraid TechSupportForum's Rules do not allow us to assist you with that task.

Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct

"_TSF RULES - QUICK REFERENCE

ILLEGAL Activites

Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate (steal anything) in any forum of TSF. 

*We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.*_*"*​
Due to the open, public nature of this forum, any assistance given to help circumvent security measures, even for legitimate purposes, would then be available for unscrupulous individuals to use for illegitimate purposes.


----------

